

Ask HN: Any recent updates to http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html - Trindaz

I like the article, and now I'm wondering if there have been any recent updates. Do you know of any by pg specifically?
======
pg
I don't know of any, unless you count RFSes.

If I suggest more ideas I'd probably write a new version rather than update
this.

------
joakin
Hadnt read about this. Just confirmed that ideas are not unique :)

Really good list, and most of them are viable even now.

